# Mf&am?



## Roy Vance (Jun 8, 2013)

As I was surfing the web the other day, I came across the connotation, Modern Free & Accepted Masons. Can anyone tell me what that is all about? I know the difference in Free & Accepted Masons and Ancient Free & Accepted Masons, but this is something I have never seen before.


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 8, 2013)

roy.vance said:


> As I was surfing the web the other day, I came across the connotation, Modern Free & Accepted Masons. Can anyone tell me what that is all about? I know the difference in Free & Accepted Masons and Ancient Free & Accepted Masons, but this is something I have never seen before.



They are a spurious body of masons. Created by a guy and a "host of friends". 


S&F
Bro. Byron Upton


----------



## MarkR (Jun 9, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> They are a spurious body of masons. Created by a guy and a "host of friends".
> 
> 
> S&F
> Bro. Byron Upton


Correct.  In other words, stay away.  I am getting an even better understanding of the extent of the problem of clandestine lodges and grand lodges in the African-American community duping good men in search of light by reading Bro. Harper's new book Freemasonry in Black & White.  I'm a couple of chapters into it, and the information is quite good. http://www.freemasonryinblackandwhite.com/


----------



## widows son (Jun 9, 2013)

*Mf&amp;am?*

Bro.Harpers book sounds great, and so does Bro. Mongelli's book as well


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 10, 2013)

Using the word Modern in the name of a fake grand lodge is creative.  It draws on history.  African 459 got its charter from the Moderns before the unification so on the surface it sounds more official.  Why anyone would found a clandestine grand lodge is beyond me but I'm not going to deny they are creative.


----------



## widows son (Jun 10, 2013)

*Mf&amp;am?*

"Using the word Modern in the name of a fake grand lodge is creative. It draws on history. African 459 got its charter from the Moderns before the unification so on the surface it sounds more official. Why anyone would found a clandestine grand lodge is beyond me but I'm not going to deny they are creative."

• I don't see creativity. I see people trying to ride our coattails. They don't have any lineage or history and claim to be the true freemasonry, based on bogus mystical interpretations, or issues with race.


----------



## kosei (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Mf&amp;am?*

please take a look at this


----------



## rhitland (Jun 28, 2013)

More power to them if they encourage their members to practice our tenets.  Sounds like we are having babies!!  it is only natural that our craft evolve to fit all.  Although it may be a "fake" in terms of our laws but it seems to me if they are good people and promote good then it abibes by a higher law than ours and I say get after Modern Masons!


----------



## BroBook (Sep 24, 2013)

A house divided against itself can not stand ,3 letter say this 4 letter say that white masons say what? I have one question where you first ? Actually two how do we see  that place in others!


Bro Book


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 25, 2013)

BroBook said:


> A house divided against itself can not stand ,3 letter say this 4 letter say that white masons say what? I have one question where you first ? Actually two how do we see  that place in others!
> 
> 
> Bro Book



I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to say, but I can tell you that just because you feel and act like a mason will not and does not make you a mason. I'm also not sure why you used the term "white masons". Would you mind explaining so that we can understand?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 25, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to say, but I can tell you that just because you feel and act like a mason will not and does not make you a mason. I'm also not sure why you used the term "white masons". Would you mind explaining so that we can understand?



Confused too. I haven't had coffee yet, today.


----------



## BroBook (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry my brother that was in response to a response about question from some who desired light and were told to be careful as to which body of masonry to join, I was trying to point out that 3 letter masons say this about 4 letter masons and 4 letter say that about 3 letter masons (clandestine ) and some white masons say that prince hall is clandestine but there is a question where were you first prepared?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 25, 2013)

BroBook said:


> Sorry my brother that was in response to a response about question from some who desired light and were told to be careful as to which body of masonry to join, I was trying to point out that 3 letter masons say this about 4 letter masons and 4 letter say that about 3 letter masons (clandestine ) and some white masons say that prince hall is clandestine but there is a question where were you first prepared?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I have not heard any of this before that was why I was confused. My jurisdiction recognizes prince hall but has no inter visitation. There are some African Americans in what I think your calling "white masonry", I've seen it personally. I try not to think in terms of black and white freemasonry. There are both 3 and 4 letter jurisdictions that are recognized and not recognized by my jurisdiction.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 25, 2013)

BroBook said:


> Sorry my brother that was in response to a response about question from some who desired light and were told to be careful as to which body of masonry to join, I was trying to point out that 3 letter masons say this about 4 letter masons and 4 letter say that about 3 letter masons (clandestine ) and some white masons say that prince hall is clandestine but there is a question where were you first prepared?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


I am still confused. Some people seem to not be educated or I'm missing the connection between 3 and 4 letter masons not recognizing.

New Jersey is F & A M (three letters)

Texas is AF&AM (Four Letters)

We are both recognized by the UGLE and thus each other.

Can you clarify what you mean in your post?


----------



## crono782 (Sep 25, 2013)

I see this here a lot. In the grand scheme of things 3 vs 4 doesn't mean anything. It's a historical holdover. However I take it that in the PHA world, 3 vs 4 means a bit more and involves clandies and distrust?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 25, 2013)

BroBook said:


> Sorry my brother that was in response to a response about question from some who desired light and were told to be careful as to which body of masonry to join, I was trying to point out that 3 letter masons say this about 4 letter masons and 4 letter say that about 3 letter masons (clandestine ) and some white masons say that prince hall is clandestine but there is a question where were you first prepared?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD




Unfortunately, you seem to have been taught that this "3 letter and 4 letter" thing is the determining factor to what is and isn't real. I would be glad to explain exactly what you need to know to find out if your GL is regular. There are 2, only 2, avenues to regular freemasonry in the United States. You can either be a member of the GL of State or the MWPHGL of State. That's it. I should also suggest that you refrain from making freemasonry a black or white thing. People of all creeds and colors are allowed to join either one of those 2 regular avenues.


----------



## BroBook (Sep 25, 2013)

That's my main point why this confusion and if we don't visit is that really recognition and in my jurisdiction there are European Americans that attend Prince hall but I do not if it cut both ways and  I did not mean anything negative by white masons what is the proper term?if it is just masons that brings home my point why all these divisions?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 25, 2013)

BroBook said:


> That's my main point why this confusion and if we don't visit is that really recognition and in my jurisdiction there are European Americans that attend Prince hall but I do not if it cut both ways and  I did not mean anything negative by white masons what is the proper term?if it is just masons that brings home my point why all these divisions?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



To get a better understanding of your point of view, what jurisdiction are you a member of?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 25, 2013)

BroBook said:


> That's my main point why this confusion and if we don't visit is that really recognition and in my jurisdiction there are European Americans that attend Prince hall but I do not if it cut both ways and  I did not mean anything negative by white masons what is the proper term?if it is just masons that brings home my point why all these divisions?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


Look when prince hall started. IE the year. Ask yourself what was a major factor back in those times. Since then, times have changed but both grand lodges in each state still exist separately.

I'm not sure how accurate Wikipedia is but I'm sure you can get the feel for why PHA got its start.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is the history of MF&AM: 


Modem Free and Accepted Masons of the World Inc. is a Benevolent Patriotic Society established to promote friendship and brotherly love among its members and to carry on Benevolent works for the relief of the needy and helpless in our communities.
Our Masonic order was organized in November 1917, in Opelika, Alabama and initially entitled the Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America. Between 1917 and 1921, the founding father, brother Jerry Baxter Baldwin and other members, organized seventeen lodges throughout Alabama, Mississippi and Georgia. The first grand Lodge, Lincoln, was established in Phoenix City, Alabama in 1921 with Brother T. M. Phillips. Grand Master Lincoln Lodge is still active and vibrant.

The Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America, was incorporated as an independent Masonic order on December 3, 1921 in Jefferson County Alabama. A dream long held by Brother Jerry B. was becoming a reality. His dream was to organize a group of Black people who would dedicate themselves not only to understanding the principle of Freemasonry but also to apply those principles to improve the social conditions of their race. Brother Baldwin was intensely interested in everything that pertained to the welfare and advancement of Black people. He helped build business owned and operated by Blacks and loaned money to save homes and farms during the great depression.

In 1924, Brother Baldwin, was elected the first Supreme Grand Master of the Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America, and under his guidance the organization grew in unity and membership.

By 1927, the Royal Palm Lodge #3-a was chartered in Columbus Georgia. The Past Worshipful Master of this lodge was Brother T. McBride, who joined the Lodge in 1935. In the 1930's the Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America struggled to survive. Those were harsh times for all of America. The Stock Market Crashed in October of 1929, and in the next three years the bottom dropped out of the economy. However, "We should be proud of our fraternity", noted Brother N. A. Nall, Supreme Grand Deputy Master in 1945, "for we survived when few institutions stood the test of those hard times.

The Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America not only survived but grew. The first Eastern Star Chapter Tennie Wilson #174 was organized on Opelika, Alabama in 1936. Additional chapters were organized, including Smithfield Chapter #148, which became by 1940 the largest chapter with over three hundred members. By 1949, the first Grand Chapter, Silver Queen was established under the leadership or Sis. Dr. Esther Poole.

Sis. Poole became an Eastern Star at the age of eighteen and joined the Free and Accepted Color Masons in 1940. Between 1940-1960 she dedicated herself to organizing chapters and lodges and formed the first junior courts. She was committed to improving the quality of life for all people. She was the "organizer" and a "driver' before joining the Free and Accepted Colored Masons. In 1930 she formed the United Women Workers of America. This group was known as "the better half" of the United Mine Workers. Sis. Poole was an embalmer, hairdresser, pianist and a poetess. After many years of outstanding performance as a Star, she became the first Supreme Grand Matron of the Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America. She died in 1971.

Other Stars who joined the Free and Accepted Colored Masons in the 1940's include, Sis. Fannie Rushings of Hoyts Pride Chapter #195, our Longest serving Worthy Matron and Sis. Alma Patterson of Tennie Wilson Chapter #174. In February 1945, the Free and Accepted Colored Masons of America authorized their four principle officers: J.B. Baldwin, Supreme Grand Master, N. A. Nall, Supreme Grand Deputy Master, C.S.G. Boom, Supreme Grand Junior 'warden, to amend the certificate of incorporation, changing the organization's name to the Supreme Grand Lodge, Modern Free and Accepted Colored Masons of the World. The word "Modern" reflects the members' belief that while the ritualistic and symbolic aspects of Freemasonry are important, it is more important to practice in daily life, the Eternal Truth and Universal Themes underlying the rituals and symbols.

Ten years later; on April 4, 1955, the certificate of incorporation was amended. This third amendment changed the name of our order to its' present one, Supreme Grand Lodge, Modern Free and Accepted Masons of the World, Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite. As the name indicated this amendment established our affiliation with the Scottish Rite. This affiliation was set up by the merger of Modern Free with the United Supreme Council Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry, 33rd and Last Degree, Southern and Western Jurisdiction, United States of America, Grand Orient of Washington District of Columbia.

The merger was executed by brother J. B. Baldwin, Supreme Grand Master and Brother J. M. McMath Supreme Grand Treasurer of Modern Free, along with James A. MacDonald the Sovereign Grand Commander of the United Supreme Council. The United Supreme Council, first organized in 1895, and reorganized in 1918, had jurisdiction for the United States, its territories and dependencies.

The consolidation with this organization empowered Modern Free to establish Scottish Rite Consistories and to confer degrees from the fourth through the thirty-third and last degree. The merger also meant that Modern Free was a part of those Masonic orders linked to the First Council of the Ancient & and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry organized in Paris, France in 1758. The Illustrious Stephen Mourin, of Paris had been commissioned and empowered to establish the Scottish Rite in the United States and this degree was conferred upon David Leary, a prominent "colored Mason",in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in 1850.

Leary was granted, by the Supreme Council of France, a patent of power and authority and directed to establish a Supreme Council of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite among "colored Masons" in the United States. Two Supreme Councils were created; one with its See at the Grand Orient of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, the other with its See at the Grand Orient of Washington in the District of Columbia. These were the only two regular and legal Supreme Council of the thirty-third and last degree among "colored Masons" in the United States, that is with the right and authority to confer the several degrees and establish bodies of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite.

The new authorities and powers secured by the merger helped Modern Free strengthen its effectiveness and increase its membership. Two additional Grand Lodges and additional Grand Chapter were established in 1955 in Georgia; Joppa Temple, the Ill. W. R. Waters, Grand Master, Luxor Temple the Ill. Miles B. Austin, Grand Master, and Electa Grand Chapter, Sis. C. B. Carter, Grand Matron.

The 1960's were the years of change for Modern Free. Growth in national membership continued, the establishment of international lodges and Chapters began, and major changes in Modern Free national leadership occurred. Membership increased when Tennessee was organized in 1962, under the direction of the Ill. Edward Emory and two Grand Chapters were established, Elizabeth Grand Chapter Mississippi, 1962, Sis. Willie Barnes Grand Matron and Morning Star Grand Chapter Florida, 1967, Sis. Florence Jones Grand Matron. Sis. Poole organized the first Junior Courts in 1968: Paal #68, Modernique #67 and Emulators #68. These courts are no longer in service, but at one time Modern Free had 50 Junior Courts in the United States and twelve in the Bahamas.

The government of Fraternal Order, underwent what was in 1967, a drastic change as the first Eastern Stars were placed on the Supreme Grand Council. Sis. Pole and other members had worked diligently to implement this change.

Other significant changes in Modern Free's National leadership occurred in 1967. The Ill. Jerry Baldwin, who had served as Supreme Grand Master, left due to ill health. He died March 23, 1978. In respect of his excellent leadership and service, Modern Free created an expression of appreciation to the member who best exemplifies the spirit and work of Brother Baldwin. The Modern Free Headquarters building in Columbus ,Georgia (Baldwin Hall) has also been dedicated in memory to the first Supreme Grand Master.

After Brother Baldwin's Resignation, the Ill. Frank Wooten was elected Supreme Grand Master in June 1967. During his administration a major membership drive was launched with focal points in Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Florida and the Bahamas.

Reaching the Bahamas, fulfilled part of Modern Free's objective to establish members around the world. In 1969, the Mecca Grand Lodge was established in Nassau , Bahamas with the late Brother L.L. Dean as Grand Master. In 1973 the Heroines of Jordan Grand Chapter was organized with Sis. Annabel Dean, wife of Brother Dean, who became Grand Matron.

Brother Frank Wooten resigned and the Ill. Arthur Ray assumed the office of Supreme Grand Master for a short period. In the early 1970's Modern Free requirements for a national leader who could guide the organization to higher levels of success, brought the Ill. Henry H. Williams to the office of Supreme Grand Master. Brother Williams was elected and installed in office in June 1971.

Sis. Poole, the first Supreme Grand Matron died in 1971, and in 1971 another very accomplished Star, Sis. Maragret Belcher, became the Second Supreme Grand Matron.

Under the leadership of Brother Williams Modern Free focused on moving to a higher plane of fraternalism, leadership and economics. Brother Williams who was a builder by profession built more than structures of brick and mortar . He worked assiduously with Modern Free members and leaders to build an organization that would 'Serve the Present Age'.
In the 1970's our motto, "We Serve The Present Age", was fulfilled in the establishment of five additional Grand Lodges and four additional Grand Chapters:
Markham Grand Lodge, Mississippi, 1971
Ill. Hosea Tyler, Grand Master.

B'Natural Grand Lodge, South Carolina,
1976, Rev. Levan Johnson, Grand Master.

Progressive Grand Lodge, Illinois, 1977,
Ill. Freddy B. Jones, Grand Master.

Tombs of Solomon Grand Lodge, Florida,
1973, Rev. Thomas C. Jones, Grand Master.

Cornerstone Grand Lodge, New York.

Ruth Grand Chapter, South Carolina, 1976
Sis. Ruth Boyd Grand Matron.

Crown and Scepter Grand Chapter, North Carolina, 1977
Sis. Josephine Davis, Grand Matron.

Elizabeth Grand Chapter, Illinois, 1977,
Sis. Shirley Williams, Grand Matron.

Esther Grand Chapter, New York.
​In the 1980's international expansion increased and between 1983 and 1985 two Lodges and three Eastern Star Chapters were organized in Toronto and Ontario, Canada. In addition to Canada, Modern Free international has extended to Germany, West and North Africa, and as far East as Korea.
The current Supreme Grand Master Brother de' Wayne Richardson was elected June 29, 2011. The other elected officers are: Supreme Deputy Grand Master, Brother Anthony Carter; Supreme Grand Senior Warden,Brother Anthony Allen; Supreme Grand Junior Warden, Brother Rodney Craig, Supreme Grand Secretary, Ill. Nelson Barrett; Supreme Grand Treasurer, Sov/ILL. Alphonse Martin. Grand Master, Brother de' Wayne Richardson now leads the entire organization World Wide and has major plans for Modem Free going into the next millennium.


----------



## BroBook (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks my brother and again I did not mean any 
Harm!!!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------

